# Which Wyndham Resort in Williamsburg?



## Asian_SkiGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Howdy all - first time poster 
We recently (reluctantly) became owners into the Wyndham program. This membership was passed down to us by my husbands parents. In short, we have read the forums and understand it is best to plan ahead. Keeping that in mind, we have decided we wanted to go to Williamsburg, VA for next years July4th celebration.
I havent been there since I was a kid for school and we would like to experience it now almost 30 years later. 
Which is better: Wyndham Kingsgate or Wyndham Patriots place? Or.....should we try and exchange outside of Wyndham and stay at a different resort?
==
Just figured I should consult you guys before I attempt to book next years vacation.

Thanks


----------



## Hobo1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Asian_SkiGirl said:


> Howdy all - first time poster
> We recently (reluctantly) became owners into the Wyndham program. This membership was passed down to us by my husbands parents. In short, we have read the forums and understand it is best to plan ahead. Keeping that in mind, we have decided we wanted to go to Williamsburg, VA for next years July4th celebration.
> I havent been there since I was a kid for school and we would like to experience it now almost 30 years later.
> Which is better: Wyndham Kingsgate or Wyndham Patriots place? Or.....should we try and exchange outside of Wyndham and stay at a different resort?
> ...



If you didn't want the TS you should have declined your in-laws gift and left it in their estate, even a bequeath in a will can be declined. Now that you have it spend some time on TUG and find out how to maximize your TS. There are many knowledgable people here who can teach you how to enjoy what you have.

As far as the 2 resorts you mentioned it depends on what you need. If you need a 2BR then Kingsgate is where you want to go. It is the larger of the two resorts and has more amenities and units. Patriots is smaller and their largest unit is a 1BR but they tend to be smaller than the 1BR at Kingsgate. 
The best way to decide is to go to the Wyndham website and check out the floorplans and amenities each resort offers.

Both are close to CW and Williamsburg is an excellent destination with plenty to see and do besides CW.

BTW you do not have to pay to go to CW. Paying allows you to go into the buildings, eat at the restaunrants, and take the carraige rides. There are many good restaurants outside the CW boundries. All of the activities outside the CW buildings are free. If you plan ov visiting CW, it is best to go to the visitor center and review the activities and events planned for that day and and the rest of the week and then decide of you want to purchase a ticket or just walk the grounds.

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 2, 2012)

I think a lot of folks would say Wyndham Governors Green is a good choice in Williamsburg


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 2, 2012)

Another thing... go online and register for the WyndhamVacationResorts website, and go through the online help center. Where the site is quiet, we (TUG) will fill in the blanks!

TS


----------



## chapjim (Jul 2, 2012)

I rate Governor's Green the best Wyndham timeshare in Wmsburg.  It's a bit off by itself but otherwise is superior.

Patriot's Place is nice but there's not much to do there.  I guess they have a pool but we've stayed there several times and I don't recall seeing it.  But, for a place to stay, it is fine.

We used to own at Kingsgate.  It was our first Wyndham purchase back in 1995.  We liked it but it seems to have deteriorated over time.  Kingsgate has a totally irritating $5 charge for "amenities," which means you are paying for the game room that is overrun by young, fully uncivilized urchins.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2012)

Governor's Green is the best Wyndham timeshare in Wmsburg in my opinion. They have 3 bedrooms villas that are very large and the unit are decorated very nicely. The grounds are well maintenance and the resort is locate near several grocery stores, some very nice restaurants, two (2) amusement parks and several up scale shopping malls.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 2, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Governor's Green is the best Wyndham timeshare in Wmsburg in my opinion. They have 3 bedrooms villas that are very large and the unit are decorated very nicely. The grounds are well maintenance and the resort is locate near several grocery stores, some very nice restaurants, two (2) amusement parks and several up scale shopping malls.



And, they do not have the per head fee for use of the on-site facilities that Kingsgate has/had.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 2, 2012)

There is no per head fee at kingsgate it is $5 per day per unit (regardless of the number of people in the unit).  At Governers Green you can come over and use the facilities at Kingsgate and there is a $5 per day that the facilities are used.  Patriot Place can use the facilities of Kingsgate but the fee is built into the MF's so no fee paid on days of use.

If you don't have kids with you I would not go to Kingsgate.  In terms of luxury it would be Governers Green (only one with elevators), then Kingsgate, then Patriot's Place.  Patriot's Place is certainly not bad but it would be considered a more budgety choice and only has a small outdoor pool.


----------



## richjester (Jul 5, 2012)

*We love them all, for different reasons.*

We have stayed at all three resorts many, many times.  We like each one for different reasons.

Kingsgate is best for trips with kids.  There is a lot for the kids to do right on site.  Good playgrounds, miniature golf, game room, on site movie theater with a different movie each day.  There is one outdoor pool that is reserved or adults only.  The condos are spacious and comfortable, although not completely updated.

Governor's Green is a modern full service resort.  Great swimming area (one indoor, one outdoor family pool, one outdoor adults only pool).  Mini-golf, playgrounds, putting green.  Beautiful settings with ponds and fountains.

Patriots' Place is a quite older older resort.  The condos are smaller but a very comfortable.  No large units are available.  When it is just my wife and I and we want some quiet time, we go to Patriot's Place.  

We really do enjoy all three Wyndham resorts in Williamsburg.  Can't wait to go back for our third visit this year in August.


----------



## chris006 (Jul 6, 2012)

I think most above have it covered but wanted to give my 2 cents.  We own at Kingsgate and have been several times now and have enjoyed each visit.  I have not stayed at Governor's Green or Patriot's Place but have walked through both to check out to amentities.  I don't think you would be upset with any of the three but agree that Governor's Green seems to be the nicest in quality, Kingsgate a close second and Patriot's Place would be third on my list for the reasons stated by poster's above.  If you have kids I would choose Kingsgate as they have lots of activities to keep them occupied.  I know many get irritated by the activities fee which is $5 per day per unit (so $35 for a week) but if you have kids and use the game room and mini-golf it will more than pay for itself.  If it is just two adults and you do not use either then I agree it is just a fee you need to add to your overall cost of lodging and will not provide you a benefit.  All three properties are within a few miles of each other very close to Colonial Williamsburg and about 10-15 minutes away from Busch Gardens.  Lots of restaurants and shops close by including the outlets if you are a shopper.  We have also stayed at Marriott Ford's Colony which was very nice and I would also recommend (Marriott trades on Interval and not RCI so may not be an option for a trade).  My wife loved both FC and Kingsgate but preferred Kingsgate for the location and the amenities.

Enjoy your trip and enjoy your Wyndham ownership.  We have gotten alot out of ours and if you spend some time on the boards there is a wealth of information to help you along.


----------



## SunSandGirl (Jul 24, 2012)

massvacationer said:


> I think a lot of folks would say Wyndham Governors Green is a good choice in Williamsburg



Agree with this statement, I like staying at the most recent resorts.


----------



## r85164 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Governor's Green!*

We just came back from Williamsburg from over July 4th.  My wife, two daughters (9,11) and I loved Governor's Green.  It is right around the corner from Colonial Williamsburg and a short drive to both Jamestown and Yorktown.  Everything at Governor's Green was well-kept, both in our room and around the resort.  We would definitely stay there again!  One word of caution...Williamsburg was super hot over the 4th...I know...imagine that! 

Enjoy!

Frank


----------

